# Why does NO ONE have this symptom i have



## dutas (Apr 24, 2016)

If i go on my phone/laptop/computer/tv it makes me super dpdr like even blasting music on earphones makes me dpdr. If i dont look at phone or computer or tv or dont listen to music i can be cured very fast but then it goes to shit so easily just by looking at this stuff. i have yet to find anyone like this and its annoying cause everywhere theres these devices


----------



## Artmuzz (May 8, 2016)

I'm another one with that symptom so you are not alone and I mentioned it on this forum a while ago but never got replies. When my DPDR is was really bad back in 2015, I noticed that when a I listened to music with my earphones on my iPod it made my DPDR a lot worse and made me feel even more dissociated and detached. When watched the tv it used to make me feel even more spaced out but the symptoms were only temporary. I still get the rise in DPDR sometimes when I listen to music on my iPod. It is very annoying as I used to love listening to music on my iPod.


----------



## mrt (Dec 10, 2011)

I'm actually the opposite. Using computers, phones, TV is pretty much the only thing that can distract me from the DR.


----------



## Artmuzz (May 8, 2016)

Yeah watching TV or being on the net on my iPad while lying on the sofa gets me away from this Derealisation and anxiety hell. When my derealisation and panic first hit me I would feel spaced out watching TV but not now and it's the only few things that helps me relax but listening to music on my earphones kind of makes my Derealisation so bad that I have to listen on speakers. However, there seems to be days when a I can listen to music on earphones and I am feeling normal and enjoying the music but it was bad when the Derealisation first hit me.


----------



## Pondererer (May 18, 2016)

if i look at the back-side of my phone, which is grey/metallic, it makes my DP start to flare up. If i look at the front side, which is black and has the glass, it makes it better. There's something about the black color and the glass that looks real to me. That's how simple something can trigger/untrigger me.

PRO TIP: On all my electronic devices, i have nice HD-backgrounds of something that has color, depth, pleasing to the eye, which grounds me into reality.


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Listening to music through headphones used to blow my DP up like a balloon...It eased over time....

I often get very DPed when in the darkness of a movie theatre too...

You are not the only one like this....


----------



## Bree123 (Feb 18, 2017)

Usually using my phone/computer/music dustracts me and I feel okay. But sometimes it makes me feel worse. Looking at screens too much messes with my eyes so that could also worsen the dpdr visually.

Also yeah I hate going to movies because the darkness and the loud sounds make me feel very terrible.


----------



## dutas (Apr 24, 2016)

how do i fix this? im supplementing black currant seed oil(when it comes), omega 3s, b6 and tyrosine and exercising and it helps but it stitll destroys me


----------



## snowcrash (Jan 22, 2017)

Yep I am having this too.


----------



## snowcrash (Jan 22, 2017)

Also I am always obsessing about the way I process information when I watch a film or listen to music, I am always comparing it with the way I processed stimuli before DP/DR.


----------



## snowcrash (Jan 22, 2017)

Also I find it uncomfortable watching videos in full screen on my PC, it always feels kind of "overwhelming".


----------



## Surfer Rosa (Nov 27, 2015)

Everyone dissociates when they're listening to music or looking at a laptop. They become so absorbed in their activity that they aren't absorbed in what's going on around them. You're just painfully aware of it now that you suffer from a depersonalization episode or disorder. It might even be a trigger of sorts for your depersonalization, which is very common. Most people have triggers that affect their mental health. It's important to recognize them. I use headphones on purpose to dissociate during bus rides and boring housework, but you might want to try something like meditation or a physical activity instead. to help increase your awareness.


----------



## Artmuzz (May 8, 2016)

It's funny but I mentioned this same symptom as the OP last year on this forum but got no replies.

http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/55105-headphones-and-dpdr/


----------



## Midnight (Jul 16, 2011)

Yeah I get this I think most people with DP do


----------



## dutas (Apr 24, 2016)

does it make anyones DP worse even after they use listen to music or look at the tv screen. cause it makes it worse for hours even days depending on how much i watch


----------



## dutas (Apr 24, 2016)

https://raypeatforum.com/community/threads/fluorescent-light-kills-dopamine-in-the-brain.8212/

could it be this? since my dopamine is low from the anxiety i had. and the lights reduce it so its even worse and my dpdr gets worse??


----------



## Surfer Rosa (Nov 27, 2015)

dutas said:


> https://raypeatforum.com/community/threads/fluorescent-light-kills-dopamine-in-the-brain.8212/
> 
> could it be this? since my dopamine is low from the anxiety i had. and the lights reduce it so its even worse and my dpdr gets worse??


The solution to low serotonin and dopamine (although I am not a doctor) seems to be engaging in healthy living. Maybe watching a lot of TV or doing a lot of browsing is not active enough for you. Also watch your sleep and diet. Another thing, looking at these screens can interfere with our sleep schedule, and sleep plays a large role in depersonalization feelings.


----------



## JacobD (May 20, 2017)

Not alone


----------

